# Best route France to Northern Italy this week?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We will be travelling down through France to northern Italy in the next few days, the forecast for Geneva area doesn't look good - any advice about best route to take would be gratefully received. We have winter tyres but no snow chains


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, depends a bit where you're starting from. Considering current weather would look at Lyon - Nice - Menton - Ventimiglia option. Or Basel - Gothard Tunnel - Chiasso/Como.
Buon Viaggio e Buon Anno.
eddied


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

Are you starting from Northern France? If so, would be very interested to know how you have coped with the extreme cold in the North, and the fact that Reims is to be -14C on Friday night!! We are going down in Feb and hope it will not be this cold!!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Arrived in Italy this afternoon. Starting from northeast Scotland the coldest place we found was Hamilton services (just south of Glasgow) - it was baltic!
Northern France cold but clear - had ice on the inside of the cab windows but we were toasty when tucked up for the night, even found water supply working at Joinville aire. A foot of snow as we crossed from France in to Italy through the alps but we stuck to major roads which are kept clear so no problems. It only seems to be the UK that can't cope with snow.
Our MH has onboard tanks and we keep the heating on low overnight so there doesn't seem to be a problem, although we didn't need to switch the fridge on at all for the 4 day journey!

Chris


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Have you got snow tyres and snow chains? We have said that if snow is forecast for Feb, we will consider cancelling.

ant


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
Just fitted winter tyres all round before we left but don't have snow chains.
We had to bring the van down to Italy before 6th Jan so decided to hell with the expense and stuck to peage and main routes, they are usually kept open and clear. It was worth it for ease of journey and getting through in between weather fronts. Only place we hit deep snow was crossing the alps (and then only on the aire where we spent the night). Snow tyres were brilliant. If you have some flexibility on travel days then just keep an eye on the forecasts and there is a site that gives road reports for towns in France (google search will find it).
Daughter back home is having more trouble getting around than we did crossing europe!

Chris


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks very much!

Just going off topic slightly - you obviously have the internet there - are you just using WiFi as it crops up or do you have your own mobile internet?
We understand you need this in Europe, and I think you need a dongle. Is it very expensive, if you are using it?

Thanks.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

In response to the question about internet - we are cheating!
Husband is living and working in northern Italy for 2 years so we are renting an appartment complete with internet connection. When travelling we have tended to use the increasing number of free wifi places at cafes and service stations but the topic of internet access in europe has been discussed in another thread I seem to remember so a search should find it.
Overall our experience of travelling in europe (mostly aires, france passion etc) has been very positive with most of the problems in our imagination before setting off rather than the reality once underway.
I would say just go for it and enjoy whatever happens, the glory of a MH is that so long as you have plenty of gas (gaslow is the best thing we ever bought) and basic rations of food and water you can just sit out any delays in comfort.

Chris


----------

